# Big Sioux River Buck



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Check this out!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Please don't say where along the Big Sioux it was taken...not that it would matter all that much. We don't grow big deer in South Dakota anyway.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Those photos were actually from a west central minnesota buck??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW !!

What's the story behind the pics? Did you take them?

Did the deer survive getting out of that river/ice? Was it in distress?

Ryan

.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry Guys....I have no info on this. I just recived this in an email. :sniper:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

What I heard is that it was in fact a Minnesota buck. A lady was out for a walk one morning and witnessed the buck in the river. She grabbed her camera and took some pictures. Don't quote me on this but, I've heard it from a few different people.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I saw these same pics about a month or so ago and the story was that the pictures were taken in South Dakota.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I saw this series of pictures in the MN Outdoor News months ago and the story quoted a lady who took the pictures saying it was a MN buck.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.southdakota-outdoors.com/gal ... tegory_id=


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

hope that monster got out...he'd be a nice wall hanger


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW thats huge. I really like seeing pictures like that. that is amazing. I hope he got out of the water allright :eyeroll:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Niiiiiiice buck, by the way I counted sixteen points. How 'bout anyone else?
Has anybody else bother to count?


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

18..but they may be stickers...its hard to tell from the angles


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

My friend knows the guy who took them and he said that the big guy got out of the river.


----------

